# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Age Of Empires 3. Несколько проблем. помогите плиз

## SheFF_PM

1. Играю в одиночном режиме. Прохожу миссию и меня выкыдивает.
Подскажите как лечить?

2. Есть два компа. Между ними сетка. В остальные игры (WarCraft, Stronghold и другие) играем без проблем. Но в Age Of Empires 3 не получается. Суть в том, что я вижу хост, подключаюсь, идет соединение и потом пишется окошко "хост отменил игру". А если я создам, то моего хоста ваще не видно. ЧТо делать?

Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## EweX

Обновить игру через интернет. Так как ты покупал ее в балванчетом виде, еще тогда, когда она только выходила...

----------


## DonaldFrank

> When I tried the RC1 release of Vista, Age of Empires II had horrible graphics with a limited color pallet and did not look right.  Anyone have this game and running the release version of Vista that can confirm that the graphics are correct in the game?


:vseok::dance:

----------

